# Help! Rattling sound keeping us up at night.



## shmillysheila (Dec 22, 2020)

I never post on these but my family cannot sleep at night due to our issue.

Since we bought this house in 2019, we have heard a rattling/vibrating sound coming from what we can only imagine is the roof. It happens only on very windy days but when it does happen, it goes on every 5 minutes throughout the night causing us to not be able to sleep at all. We have almost give up hope as we have enlisted the help of two separate companies to no avail.

We hired a handyman who went into the attic to help tighten a bathroom vent that we thought might be the cause. He tried his best but this did not alter the sound. 

We hired a roofer who ripped out the vent and added a new one which did nothing, even after he guaranteed that this was the source of problem, and charged us over $500.00 for it. 

I think it's safe to say that it isn't the bathroom vent. 

I've been outside to look up from the ground to see if I can see anything and I cannot. 

I've attached a video of the sound. If you have any idea what it might be, please let us know. At this point, we don't know who to ask and I've messaged so many roofing and repair companies that I can't keep track of them all. 

Please see video:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Some bathroom vents also have an internal damper in addition to the damper on the outside hood.

I've done a bit of detective work on location sounds so don't give up.

In ancient days grandma used a cone shaped listening device to help her hear. Easily replicated with a rolled up piece of paper the device also has directional benefits. It might look silly be it can point you in the right direction.

A microphone could also be used to pin down the location.

Do you have forced air heat ducts?
Do you have an attic access hatch?

Wind will blow into the attic through soffit vents which could rattle and send that noise through the house.

That's a start

Bud
Sorry didn't listen to the video, age has taken away my hearing. Used to love music.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

If it only happens with strong wind ... maybe making the gutter or downspout move?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Strong winds happen in the daytime too. That's time to track this down.

Should be easy enough, sounds like metal to me.

Did the roofer listened to the video before changing out a part that didn't need changing?


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

A year and $500 and you have not tracked it down any closer than "the roof?"

You may want to go out front versus sides versus back and see if you can get to the general location a little better.

You could try and tarp a large section of roof and see if that makes a change. Harbor Freight has them large and cheap - that a few ropes and you should be able to track it down if it has anything to do with the roof - ...

Could be soffit, gutter, fascia, drip edge. Or, given the vague location "imagine is the roof" it could even be the housing on any external HVAC/Pool heater etc.


Good luck and let us know what you find eventually.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

What is your roof construction? That is definitely a metal sound.
Do you have eve or soffit vents?
Do you have a whole house fan?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

When I bought my house in 2005 I kept hearing what I thought was a train in the distance, the rumble, not whistle.
I didn't think of it too much until I realized the closest train was over 15 miles away.
I had the old fashioned rotary turbine roof vents. They rotate on bearings and you often see them on barns.
When I re-roofed I had them removed and a ridge vent was installed.
The noise went away.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Half-fast eddie said:


> If it only happens with strong wind ... maybe making the gutter or downspout move?


I was working on a house couple of weeks ago where the gutter was not tight against the fascia in one spot making a rattling noise, 30 40mph wind . got up and put a screw in the spot , problem solved.


----------



## Let it Snow (Feb 23, 2019)

I've fix plenty of bath fan vent problem and none of them sound like that. They have more of a flapping sound from the damper.
How close are you to the neighbors house?
Do you have:
Gable vents?
Aluminum Soffit & Facia?
Metal Roof?
Aluminum Siding?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I‘ll guess loose soffit panel(s) that vibrate when the wind hits it right.


----------



## laooliu (Mar 14, 2021)

shmillysheila said:


> I never post on these but my family cannot sleep at night due to our issue.
> 
> Since we bought this house in 2019, we have heard a rattling/vibrating sound coming from what we can only imagine is the roof. It happens only on very windy days but when it does happen, it goes on every 5 minutes throughout the night causing us to not be able to sleep at all. We have almost give up hope as we have enlisted the help of two separate companies to no avail.
> 
> ...





shmillysheila said:


> I never post on these but my family cannot sleep at night due to our issue.
> 
> Since we bought this house in 2019, we have heard a rattling/vibrating sound coming from what we can only imagine is the roof. It happens only on very windy days but when it does happen, it goes on every 5 minutes throughout the night causing us to not be able to sleep at all. We have almost give up hope as we have enlisted the help of two separate companies to no avail.
> 
> ...


Hello, there: have you figured out the problem? I got the same one on my roof. It only happens when gusty wind. Driving me crazy at nights.


----------



## Sheilalam (Mar 19, 2021)

laooliu said:


> Hello, there: have you figured out the problem? I got the same one on my roof. It only happens when gusty wind. Driving me crazy at nights.


Unfortunately, we haven't solved it yet. It's very disheartening. We suspect it is the hood vent above our stove now that we've eliminated it being the bathroom fan. We've had a handyman, two home inspectors and a roofer look at it so not sure what more we can do at this point.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

It does sound metallic.  I agree that a damper on a bathroom or similar vent would be more of a banging or flapping sound rather than a flutter, which thist sounds like. I agree that the likely source is the soffit/facia/gutter area as the wind either swirling or going through small gaps sets up sympathetic vibrations. Also, do you have a grilled gable vent? It could do the same. Not likely, but if you have aluminum siding don't discount that either.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Tape your hood vent closed - also your dryer vent and bath ceiling vents (even if you have to put a baggie and elastic over the pipe sticking up through the roof). That way, they can all be eliminated... Man of man - what a pain!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Aluminum soffets??


----------



## Littlemomo (Mar 23, 2021)

shmillysheila said:


> I never post on these but my family cannot sleep at night due to our issue.
> 
> Since we bought this house in 2019, we have heard a rattling/vibrating sound coming from what we can only imagine is the roof. It happens only on very windy days but when it does happen, it goes on every 5 minutes throughout the night causing us to not be able to sleep at all. We have almost give up hope as we have enlisted the help of two separate companies to no avail.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem that is legitimately driving me crazy today because it WILL NOT STOP. It is very windy today and as it usually does, what I assume to be the vent outside my window, is continuously making a vibrating noise. I can only equate this noise to that of a chainsaw outside my window because it is so incredibly loud, the only other room I’ve heard it in is the bathroom, which also has a vent right outside the window. Both rooms are on the second floor, so the vent is on the overhanging roof. For the love of god please, someone, figure out how to fix this.


----------



## Littlemomo (Mar 23, 2021)

Littlemomo said:


> I have the same problem that is legitimately driving me crazy today because it WILL NOT STOP. It is very windy today and as it usually does, what I assume to be the vent outside my window, is continuously making a vibrating noise. I can only equate this noise to that of a chainsaw outside my window because it is so incredibly loud, the only other room I’ve heard it in is the bathroom, which also has a vent right outside the window. Both rooms are on the second floor, so the vent is on the overhanging roof. For the love of god please, someone, figure out how to fix this.


After choosing to stick my head out of the window, l was able to find that the sound is most likely coming from the gutter instead of the vent, it is a very similar sound to what op is hearing so I just wanted to say this in case it is of any help. I’m not quite willing to climb on the roof yet so I can’t figure out the exact problem, but it may help to see if your problem is also coming from the gutter, instead of the vent.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Ladder stabilizer places the ladder away from the gutter then gutter can be tested for moving. Also check for loose gutter spikes or bracket/fasteners. Could be loose facia covers too. Drip edges, chimney flashings. Chimney flue caps. All are possible. One house I lived in had night time strong winds, prevailing climate winds down that location. It was rattleing 6" cap for kitchen range exhaust. I glued some washers to the cap door, making sure the exhaust can still push the door open. Also added sheetmetal under the opening to block the wind.


----------



## Noon1 (May 2, 2021)

shmillysheila said:


> I never post on these but my family cannot sleep at night due to our issue.
> 
> Since we bought this house in 2019, we have heard a rattling/vibrating sound coming from what we can only imagine is the roof. It happens only on very windy days but when it does happen, it goes on every 5 minutes throughout the night causing us to not be able to sleep at all. We have almost give up hope as we have enlisted the help of two separate companies to no avail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Noon1 (May 2, 2021)

shmillysheila said:


> I never post on these but my family cannot sleep at night due to our issue.
> 
> Since we bought this house in 2019, we have heard a rattling/vibrating sound coming from what we can only imagine is the roof. It happens only on very windy days but when it does happen, it goes on every 5 minutes throughout the night causing us to not be able to sleep at all. We have almost give up hope as we have enlisted the help of two separate companies to no avail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Noon1 (May 2, 2021)

I have the same problem. And I found the woodpecker video. Mine was only in the day time.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Noon1 said:


> I have the same problem. And I found the woodpecker video. Mine was only in the day time.


Ya, you're not going to have woodpeckers making noise at night (deep dawn/dusk for sure). Off the top of my head I can't think of another bird that would make a similar noise at night. Certain mammals will be not a regular noise; only if they are trying to get in or out of something.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Did the OP ever tell us what type of roof he has?
It sounds exactly like a metal roof when on of the panel has come loose or a loose piece of flashing.
I had a new metal roof installed over rafters, not a solid decking and every wind would set up a vibration that rattled the entire roof.
The roofer came back and cemented down the entire roof to the rafters and the noise went away.


----------



## Lond3 (Sep 23, 2021)

Missouri Bound said:


> Did the OP ever tell us what type of roof he has?
> It sounds exactly like a metal roof when on of the panel has come loose or a loose piece of flashing.
> I had a new metal roof installed over rafters, not a solid decking and every wind would set up a vibration that rattled the entire roof.
> The roofer came back and cemented down the entire roof to the rafters and the noise went away.


I have a similar sound that seems like the roof and only in bad winds and I suspect it is either the siding/sheathing/housewrap which was recently installed by a contractor who was not good at all (poor imo). I also suspect maybe the eaves through as those are old and loose. I also know there are squirrels in the attic and recently they made a hole in the front of the house where the attic floor would be so it is, I think, allowing wind to get under one of the aforementioned things. Whatever it is is likely minor but probably letting wind or moisture inside somewhere it shouldn't be - that is my biggest concern.


----------



## ZGPK (Oct 26, 2021)

Hi, I was wondering if you have found a solution for this maddening noise? I have the same issue and even my amazing earplugs sometimes aren't enough. Please, please share it if you have! 

Thank you! 




shmillysheila said:


> I never post on these but my family cannot sleep at night due to our issue.
> 
> Since we bought this house in 2019, we have heard a rattling/vibrating sound coming from what we can only imagine is the roof. It happens only on very windy days but when it does happen, it goes on every 5 minutes throughout the night causing us to not be able to sleep at all. We have almost give up hope as we have enlisted the help of two separate companies to no avail.
> 
> ...


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

bob22 said:


> I‘ll guess loose soffit panel(s) that vibrate when the wind hits it right.


I second the motion.


----------



## Andy T (10 mo ago)

Did you solve this?
What is your roof construction - everything above the rafters/spars?

I strongly suspect that you have a membrane under the final roofing material; that’s vibrating in the wind as it’s only fixed at the rafters/spars.

Have you ever been in a vehicle with a roof rack, load strapped to the bars? Above a certain speed a strap that is taut will vibrate - making a sound exactly like that on your video.




shmillysheila said:


> I never post on these but my family cannot sleep at night due to our issue.
> 
> Since we bought this house in 2019, we have heard a rattling/vibrating sound coming from what we can only imagine is the roof. It happens only on very windy days but when it does happen, it goes on every 5 minutes throughout the night causing us to not be able to sleep at all. We have almost give up hope as we have enlisted the help of two separate companies to no avail.
> 
> ...





shmillysheila said:


> I never post on these but my family cannot sleep at night due to our issue.
> 
> Since we bought this house in 2019, we have heard a rattling/vibrating sound coming from what we can only imagine is the roof. It happens only on very windy days but when it does happen, it goes on every 5 minutes throughout the night causing us to not be able to sleep at all. We have almost give up hope as we have enlisted the help of two separate companies to no avail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mii (10 mo ago)

Did anyone solve this problem yet? My new roof installed recently, and one corner of the roof line(where gutter is) starting to have vibrating noise on the windy day. The sound is only coming from area around the same corner of the house. It is asphalt shingle roof.


----------



## StephanieGris (10 mo ago)

It is not pleasant to listen to such annoying sounds. I recently had to deal with a similar problem myself. And when you are not a professional in this business, determining the cause of the sounds could not. When my friend heard the rattling, he said, "top Indianapolis roof company for you," and gave me the address of the contractor. After a free inspection, the cause of my sleepless nights was found. Just a couple of screws saved me the trouble. Sometimes strong gusts of wind weaken the roof's fasteners, and it would be a good idea to have the roofing periodically inspected.


----------

